# Galaxy S4 shutting down randomly



## Crazypete3 (Apr 5, 2009)

I have had my galaxy for a few months now and all of a sudden a month ago it keeps shutting off. The power button does not work unless I take the battery out and put it in.I can only do this a limited amount of times or it will not work at all. The only way to get it back to normal is to plug it in and turn it on like normal. I immediately figured the battery was bad so I got a new one to no avail. I have also factory reset my phone,it sounds like a hardwareal problem but before I take it in for a new one I want to ask you guys.


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

Since the phone is only a few months old, I recommend you claim your warranty. Samsung will end up replacing what needs to be fixed.


----------



## sobeit (Nov 11, 2007)

if it is still doing it after a factory reset, then it would be best to go ahead and do the warranty thing. It does sound like a hardware issue.


----------



## wolfen1086 (Oct 4, 2007)

warrenty replacement

Question was Lolipop pushed to it?
That os has messed up a few phones that friends of mine at work have forcing them to either do a factory reset of root and install a custom rom. Mostly on S4's two were S5's


----------

